# Critque This Nubian Doe



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

This is Florence she is a two year old doe, she's my favorite so I was wondering what you all think of her. I would love to hear the pros and cons of her thanks!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

where is she?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah Delilah, I think you may have forgotten the pic? :hammer: lol


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh no that's not good!!! Lol! I forgot all about one....oh well!









Ahh there she is!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I wanna see pretty Nubian Lady.... It isn't an addiction or anything....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think she looks good, I am too much of a newbie to be qualified to critique but she is pretty and looks good to me.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I think she looks good, I am too much of a newbie to be qualified to critique but she is pretty and looks good to me.


Well that's the most important thing, if they're pretty or not!! (; Cuz if they aren't then that's not a good thing lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's nice!

Pros:
Nice rear leg angulation. 
Brisket and withers look nice. 
For udder looks fairly good. 
Teat size and placement are nice.

Con's:
Kinda steep rump. 
She looks to muscled for me in her front shoulder area. IDK what it is, it just looks odd?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Weeeelll, I'll give it a go, although I'll probably be wrong 

*Pretty head
*Neck blends into shoulders well
*Good brisket
*Nice legs
*Good back
*Pretty level rump
I want to say:
*Good body capacity (although I really wouldn't know)
*Looks to have nice sized, well placed teats
*Pocket in fore-udder?

There's my hand at critiquing  Do you have a pic from behind?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I could tell you what I like about her, she is big bodied and healthy looking. Her topline is pretty level she doesn't have that steep rump some do. She has a typey face and ears. She looks elegant. what I can see her teats look a uniform size, and a good size, and look to have good placement. I would like to see her from behind. Now again I am a total newbie, so I may be off on all this but it is just what I like about her.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Weeeelll, I'll give it a go, although I'll probably be wrong
> 
> *Pretty head
> *Neck blends into shoulders well
> ...


No we don't, I don't think her udder was full lol! I'm pretty sure if was after being milked out by the way it looks. But when it's full she doesn't have a pocket.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow she is beautiful! Very striking in all areas, including color. I agree, though, rump could be a tad bit leveler and I want some more body depth from her. Nothing too bad, but I see a lot of shallow dairy goats around. She is in-between  Her udder looks pretty too!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How old is she and how many freshenings?

I am pretty new to nubians, but I am gaining a love of them fast! I would like to see more depth to her, but that could improve with age. I think she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> How old is she and how many freshenings?
> 
> I am pretty new to nubians, but I am gaining a love of them fast! I would like to see more depth to her, but that could improve with age. I think she is a very pretty girl.


She's two and two freshening.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Wow she is beautiful! Very striking in all areas, including color. I agree, though, rump could be a tad bit leveler and I want some more body depth from her. Nothing too bad, but I see a lot of shallow dairy goats around. She is in-between  Her udder looks pretty too!!


Thanks yeah she is beautiful I just love the picture from when she was a yearling!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I have decided that I don't like her at all. So you should just give her to me and get her off your hands.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Well I have decided that I don't like her at all. So you should just give her to me and get her off your hands.


Well seems how you decided that I'm definatly keeping her! I wouldn't want to give someone a horrible goat!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think she has really good angulation for her topline. Don't really think she has a steep rump although it could be more flat. 
She has a nice Long neck. 
I dot believe she has too much muscle in her chest area. I think it looks fine. 
She stands pretty and strong to me. 

I hope I'm not wrong with all this, lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Delilah LOL she really is a beauty you should be proud of her.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Delilah LOL she really is a beauty you should be proud of her.


She's my moms goat BUT....I love her to death lol! I'm pretty sure my moms really proud if her, I know I am lol!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I think she has really good angulation for her topline. Don't really think she has a steep rump although it could be more flat.
> She has a nice Long neck.
> I dot believe she has too much muscle in her chest area. I think it looks fine.
> She stands pretty and strong to me.
> ...


Thanks Emilie!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Only things that really pop out to me negatively are that I really would like to see her with more depth overall. Her heart girth is tight, her ribs need more spring. 

Her foreudder I want to sew back into her body. A longer tighter foreudder would have me sold!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Delilah: Florence is very beautiful!

Lil' Bits & Pieces: Where are you? It's someone asking about goat conformation, and I know you love judging goats...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Lil' Bits & Pieces: Where are you? It's someone asking about goat conformation, and I know you love judging goats...


Sylvie, I am almost certain that Lacie already gave Florence a Grand Champ placing!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Sylvie, I am almost certain that Lacie already gave Florence a Grand Champ placing!!


Oh right I forgot about that thanks for reminding me lol! Oh well thanks everyone!


----------

